# Counter Punching



## celtic_crippler (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't post vid too often, but here is some caught from a recent class where we were discussing the importance of counter-punching. 

Anyway... here it is for critique if you feel so inclined.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weAhdjx8-u8​


----------



## Hawke (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you for sharing.

I agree that people leaving punches out there with a straight arm is unrealistic, but I think it's helpful for beginners to learn counters with a kata punch.

Very nice combo to use on a similar height opponent.


----------



## blindsage (Mar 30, 2010)

It's a good combo, I think you should mention how you are checking the opponents lead arm during the initial two strikes.

Also, I've done a lot of training with the lingering punch drill (as I'm sure many of us have), and I've done plenty of training with 'more realistic' retracted punches. I've heard a lot of talk about how IRL nobody would leave their arm out, and I agree, if you are talking about trained fighters. Just go on youtube and you can find plenty of fight videos with people swinging over-extended haymakers. People _do_ throw punches like that. I think it is necessary to train for both types of punches- retracting boxer style punches and swinging-for-the-fences haymakers. Hey, Fedor seems to think they're effective:




 (knockout at 7:56).
And if you are going to criticize lingering punches because nobody will leave the punch out there that way, couldn't your drill be criticized because no one would just stand there and let you follow up with techniques after the first punch? 

IDK, just asking questions.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 31, 2010)

I see leaving a punch hanging or retracting (but staying in place) as stepping stones toward better training against a real attack from a moving target.

One of the aspects I like about Kenpo is the checking.  I also like the covering out and stepping away from the opponent's head.

Thanks for the clip of Fedor Emelianenko VS Brett Rogers.


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 1, 2010)

A very common Kenpo concept, the technique shown reminds me of SKK combination #3 without the takedown. I feel this is an important concept for begining students to master before learning further material in SKK. 
Distance, Timing, Speed, Power is intertwined and involved in this technique, in another thread we where talking about "master key moves" and this is one of them. 

My humble yet ignorant .02 cents, 

Chris


----------



## seasoned (Aug 1, 2010)

*Counter Punching,* a lost art.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting that video.  Very interesting.

I have to ask, is this considered an advanced technique?  I ask because it's part of the normal curriculum at my dojo.  We also practice a type of counter punch that turns a block into a punch, in the case that you can't or don't slip the punch.  You block and continue the motion, so that a middle body block, for example, becomes a lunge punch, or a vertical backfist is first used to block a punch and then the backfist is delivered to the bridge of the nose.

Is this really considered a 'lost art'?  Sometimes I feel I must extraordinarily fortunate to have found the dojo where I train.

I will say that our combinations following the counter punch are different-looking, but I presume that's down to differences in style between kenpo and isshinryu.

Thanks again for posting that.


----------



## Master Stallion (Aug 16, 2010)

Doing "2 things at once" will always be faster then doing 1 then the next.  Bill Maddocks posts "is counter punching really a lost art?" and I would have to say that indeed it is.  I have gone to numerous seminars and dojos and I would have to say that while most practice a form of counter punching, most have lost the art of doing things more at once.  We don't have to get faster by moving quicker, we can get faster by doing more at once thus decreasing the time interval.  We also practice many techniques where a block acts as both a block/strike or by blocking and striking at the same time.  I guess my point is that the goal of the technique should not be block THEN strike but rather block AND strike.  It won't be perfect but that should be the goal.
     The counter punch creates an opportunity to execute the technique.  It produces a physical balance break because the person missed when they expect to make contact, and it produces a mental balance break (distraction) because they missed AND because you executed a strike to the person's ribs.  So no Blind stage... nobody would just stand there and ALLOW you to execute a technique, but you CREATE the opportunity with the distraction(s).  
   I liked the technique overall.  It is basic but simplicity is the key.  More often then not it will be these sorts of basic techniques that will win a fight/encounter...not the fancy spinning/jumping fill in the blank.
   Thanks for the post celtic crippler.


----------

